# Scott Team Issue Alu / scandium frame



## henrik

Hi.
Might be someone that have some experience with the kind of bike I use. It's A Scott Team Issue 2003. (Jean Delatour Edition ) with Aluminium/ Scandium frame. 
The bike has been used only for some 130 hours of riding, then the down tube did show a a small fracture on the middle of the pipe, got it evaluated, then Scott took it within warranty, so I'm satisfied with the way they handled the case. question is if / how reliable this frame is ?. It's only 980g's so despite they say the bike has "no limitation" I have a nagging feeling this really is a " single season" high performance ride. My interest is of corse something lasting a bit longer than that. Despite the new frame I will probably think about cracks and not really enjoy the fanastic ride this is regarding comfort and lightness.
I'm a recreational rider, 72kgs. doing about 8 hours / week during season.
comments would be appreciated.
Henrik


----------

